# cove and round over cuts for folding table top



## ashrivastava (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello - In trying to make a clothes folding/ironing table, I'd like to go with a setup as follows: 

woodworker.com/fullpres.asp?PARTNUM=941-399&LARGEVIEW=ON
(sorry, I can't attach URL's directly just yet)

Looking for advice on what size bits I should use to get the roundover cut on the apron side of the top and cove cut on the table top itself? 

I plan to use 3/4" thick material (finished) for this project.

Looking at whiteside bit catalog, I thought #1805 for cove cut and #2009 for the roundover cut combo would work.

Thanks.
Atul


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is a set just for that. There's also a video showing how to use them.

MLCS Dropleaf Table router bit sets


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's another link to some bits that will do what you need to create the tight-fitting rule joints used for drop leaf tabletops.


Cove Bit Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more set 

2 pc 1/4" SH 1/2" Radius Drop Leaf Table Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130346861934 end time Dec-23-09 10:20:11 PST)

==========


----------

